

Ask y combinator: Why not release the Hacker News source as open source? - helium

I have no idea which technologies are used for the news site engine, but would you ever consider releasing the source code?<p>Would anyone find it useful?
======
Tichy
The source code for this site has been released as open source. I think it is
included with arc, but I might be mistaken. In any case, if you search for it,
you should be able to find it.

~~~
noodle
it is.

------
vaksel
HN is built using Arc: <http://arclanguage.org/>

~~~
helium
In that case couldn't this help with the adoption of Arc?

~~~
noodle
it would, which is why it is included with it.

------
ph0rque
Would anyone find it useful?

nickb found it useful enough to make his own yc, for financial news:
<http://www.newmogul.com/>

~~~
tocomment
Why does it look so different? Did he change the fonts? What kind of server
resources are required to run it?

